# AEP Open water



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

Sunday took the dog to do some pond scouting all lakes and ponds are open for business.
I even ran into a bellyboater,brrr.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Was most of the roads open yet? How about the ice? I'm going down this Sat. to do some pond scouting and bank fishing. Not getting the belly boat out just yet.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

campgrounds and access roads(miners memorial/biketrail,Q,Horsetrail,and tiltons run),gates still closed,you can still slip in to some ponds along the old MERR right-of-way, but you didnt here it from me


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

I was down there last year in the first week of April and only two camps were open and mostly filled up with gobbler hunters. I was talking to one of the hunters and he said all camps open after May 1st. Our trip was great, caught a lot of bass saw some wild turkey, grouse and deer. This was the biggest largemouth of the trip.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

That pond in the background looks familer. Is it off 284? PM me if you don't want the world to know.


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

The pond in the background looks more like one of the chain of lakes north of Q humm,could it be?


----------



## squid_1 (Jun 2, 2005)

I think the time of year looks fishy. I was down there on the 1st of April and it was snowing!


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Squid, I was down there that weekend too, swamped and cold, with snow, we did catch a couple of bass on that friday before it started raining, where you in "h"?


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Maybe it was the 2nd week then, I don't remember; I go there too much. It was nice for the 3 days we were there.


----------



## FishThis (Sep 2, 2005)

Anybody have some good bass, crappie, blue gill pictures from Ohio Power.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Here's a few pics of aep.


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I have some cool pics posted on my website at www.aepclassic.com

jeff


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Checked out your site. Thats a pretty cool event you guys are holding down there. I plan on getting down there a few times this year. I havent been there for years. I need to knock about 6" of dust off my float tube.

Jake


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

Jake, Thanks for the compliment on the website, my tournament is a labor of love that's for sure, I have been fishing down there for over 15 years. I was down there in H this past weekend, the weather definitely sucked. You should take your float tube down with you this weekend, the fish are biting its just not great for fishermen yet. Jeff


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

When your at "H" do you go back off of Buckeye Trail. I stopped by there today and saw someone was camping at "H" this past weekend, it must of been you. I fished for a little while today. Had a float and crawler out for bluegill and was throwing a crankbait and slow rolling a spinnerbait with no luck for bass. if I would of had more time I would of probably thrown a tube or something. Been a while since I pond fished, more used to the rivers. 

I was fishing a pond off the road near "C" though. Was probably a pretty poor choice on my part since it was the one with the fishing dock on it. With something like that you got to figure it gets hit pretty good but it was about to rain and I didn't wanna drive down there and not put a pole in the water. Was more on a scouting trip. I am thinking of hitting it sunday..supposed to be 50's and sunny. 

Jake


----------



## jeffgummy (Dec 13, 2004)

I have fished a lot of the ponds off of the buckeye trail, some decent ponds depending on the ones you fish. I was in the as you come into H, that is the spot I usually take if its open. I am still thinking of going down to aep this weekend, it would be more compelling if the weather forecast looked a little warmer and this past weekend had been a little nicer. Jeff


----------

